# Wacky Wednesdays Offer 1st October



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

With Autumn/Winter approaching rapidly today we are basing our offer on Sealants and Waxes.

Todays deal is 15% off of Sealants and Waxes in our sections on our website.

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/sealants

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/Waxes

Dont forget you will also get Free Delivery over £50.00

To get the deal simply enter the code: wacky14 at the checkout!


----------

